#ubuntu-ports 2006-04-25
* braddr picks up one of the pins he dropped some time ago and re-drops it.  It's too quiet."
<fabbione> heheh
<fabbione> morning :)
<braddr> hiya
<braddr> anything exciting going on?
<fabbione> yes we are releasing beta today
<fabbione> everybody is quite busy testig
<fabbione> testing
* braddr nods, "that has a tendency to raise the level of excitement."
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Current?action=show
* braddr is successfully keeping himself busy to avoid getting the urge to pester David. :)
<fabbione> he hasn't been around much at all
<fabbione> Pyretic: sure.. even tomorrow
<fabbione> the "problem" is that we are approacching beta release today
<fabbione> and release is "soon"
<fabbione> so the more we want to squeeze in the more install report i need to have
<Pyretic> uhm ok, i'm more of a gentoo person here, but they don't have niagara support yet in sparc
<fabbione> i know
<fabbione> they won't for a while
<fabbione> anyway it's lunch time
<fabbione> later
<Pyretic> later
* braddr wakes, waves, and wanders to work.
<fabbione> ok guys
<fabbione> beta's are up
<braddr> any interesting changes to the sparc kernel for niagara? :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ports:fabbione] : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/dapper/beta/ | http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/ports/releases/dapper/beta/
<fabbione> braddr: no.. sorry :(
<fabbione> i did talk with davem tho
<fabbione> he starts to feel much better
<fabbione> and we plan a "let's go crazy" session on monday
* braddr will send him a bottle of caugh syrup.
<fabbione> he might contact you during the weekend tho
<fabbione> i won't be around due to some family stuff going on
<braddr> hrm.. I shutdown my laptop already.  I'll look at my monday schedule and see if I can 'work' from home monday.
<fabbione> i suggest you send an email to davem and agree on time
<fabbione> he often works when it's night in the US
* braddr nods.
<braddr> I'm fairly available regardless of the hour, so I'm not worried.  Working from home would just guarantee it.
<braddr> I'll shoot him some mail later today.  For now, I gotta get to the office.
<fabbione> eheh
<fabbione> have fun
<braddr> I shall.
#ubuntu-ports 2006-04-26
<Pyretic> this ubuntu thing is pretty cool
#ubuntu-ports 2006-04-30
<gnu2it2> where can i get a installer cd for old 43P PReP machines? IBM 7043 and 7248
<gnu2it2> where can i get a installer cd for old powerpc 43P PReP machines? IBM 7043 and 7248
#ubuntu-ports 2008-04-24
<glenn7> hi there %)
<glenn7> wondered if someone has any news about the ps3 release port
#ubuntu-ports 2008-04-26
<howlingmadhowie> mm, not many people here...
#ubuntu-ports 2009-04-21
<NCommander> lamont, so seemingly Ubuntu jaunty/sparc is semi-happy; I just managed to boot an installer CD
<lamont> coolness
 * lamont will pull even fresher CDs today, and go trash his hppa box tonight late
<NCommander> lamont, well, the sparc CD itself though is hosed
<NCommander> :-/
<NCommander> Its suffering from no cd modules in the kernel (a bug we had in powerpc; two cents says it affects ALL port architectures)
 * lamont adds netinst to his mirror tree
<NCommander> lamont, which port architectures do you have, HPPA, SPARC, Ia64?
<lamont> yeah - I haz thouze.
<NCommander> lamont, I can't find cheap ia64s, although I now have more SPARC boxes then I know what to do with :-/
 * NCommander also just can't find used PA-RISCs at an acceptable price point
<lamont> yeah - and sparc is the most problematic of the bunch for me
<lamont> in terms of "need to find a serial console whatsit for it"
<NCommander> lamont, I have two, want one?
<NCommander> lamont, want one of mine, I have an Ultra 10, a Nextra X1 and T1 (although I think the X1's NIC is fried), and the hairdrier^W SunFire v120
 * lamont has an SB1000 or so
<NCommander> I got all my sparcs for $350 plus HDDs, RAM, and power cables
<NCommander> Amazing how cheap they become :-/
<NCommander> I plan to set one up as a pubic porter
<jbailey> NCommander, Where are you?
<NCommander> jbailey, Rochester, NY
<NCommander> jbailey, you?
<NCommander> So every SPARC CD is broken ...
<jbailey> NCommander, Can you swing by Toronto at some point?
<jbailey> I'll liberate my old ia64.
<jbailey> It's sitting in a data centre there.
<jbailey> I'm now in Montréal.
<NCommander> jbailey, I could do it tonight
<NCommander> :-)
<jbailey> Lemme ping Andrew.
<jbailey> He's not online at the moment.
<NCommander> w00t, I got the SPARC netinstall image going
<jbailey> When I see him on, I'll get him to get it out of his rack for you and ping you in this channel.
<jbailey> He was supposed to give the ia64 some love but never did.
<NCommander> jbailey, seriously?
<jbailey> Yes.
<NCommander> I dunno what to say
<NCommander> jbailey, do you have an interest in ia64?
<jbailey> I got it originally for Debian IA64 NPTL and Installer work.
<jbailey> HP was kind enough to give it to me
<NCommander> jbailey, I'm almost willing to bet money ia64's installer is hosed :-/
<jbailey> When I left FundSERV, I put it in the data centre at UofT.  Eventually I arranged to give it away since I hadn't done anything with it and they wanted the space back.
<jbailey> ia64 has a reasonable chance of not being, it's cared for actively in Debian.
<NCommander> jbailey, the kernel in Ubuntu has not seen a lot of love
<NCommander> No one with hardware
<jbailey> So it'll face ports-wide issues, but aside from that should generally be a first class citizen.
<NCommander> the installer on all ports are hosed, I can fix it if I had the machine
<jbailey> IIRC, Ubuntu has an option for a pristine upstream kernel now, doesn't it?
<NCommander> Not in the installer
<jbailey> I think Ports should all use those by default.
<jbailey> Right, but I'd twiddle that.
<NCommander> The problem is the installer can't load the module
<NCommander> because it changed the name 
<jbailey> It'd be the best way of getting care.
<NCommander> (it tries to load ide-something but the module now something-ide)
<NCommander> jbailey, what are the specs on that machine
<NCommander> jbailey, and how much is that server worth? (I need to see if I need to declare it when crossing the US-Candian border)
<jbailey> zx2600?
<jbailey> No, that was the lower one.
<jbailey> I don't remember anymore.
<jbailey> Dual Itanium2 900mhz 10Gb RAM.  Dual 30gb SCSI
<jbailey> lamont, What was the zx6k version of that box called?
<NCommander> That's fairly good hardware (more powerful than any of my SPARCs)
 * NCommander wonders if ia64 has any users though anymore who would want to run Ubuntu on it
<jbailey> NCommander, I don't know that it ever did.
<jbailey> Well, aside from me and LaMont
<NCommander> jbailey, directhex was using it on a desktop for awhile
 * NCommander just wants to make the ports of Ubuntu not suck :-/
<NCommander> I'm still trying to find a release of Ubuntu that can work on SPARC for a fresh install
<jbailey> Dapper should.
<NCommander> I ran into the SILO - Illegal Instruction bug
<NCommander> which also exists in edgy
 * NCommander sees if his T1 is affected
<NCommander> The T1 won't boot. Period.
 * NCommander is seeing if there is an OBP upgrade available
<NCommander> jbailey, are you going to be at UDS?
<jbailey> NCommander, Nope.
<NCommander> :-/
<NCommander> jbailey, a pity, I'd liketo have a meeting about ports
<NCommander> (although if your in Montreal, your not far from me)
<jbailey> Setup a VC or something like that.
<jbailey> I can do googletalk easily.
 * NCommander nods
<jbailey> I could probably figure out Skype if I had to.
<NCommander> jbailey, beside ia64, what ports are you interested in seeing in a working status?
<jbailey> Eh, I don't actually care at all anymore.
<jbailey> If I did, I'd get my ia64 back myself and just fix it.
<jbailey> I'd originally hoped that Ubuntu would be welcoming to non-primary architectures and grow a community of people interested in running recent stable versions of things.
<jbailey> That was when I worked at Canonical and was on the distro team.
<jbailey> But, it didn't happen.  *shrug*
<NCommander> jbailey, PowerPC is the only port that seems to have had any life outside of canonical
<jbailey> That's not fair.  LaMont had another job at one point.
<lamont> jbailey: srsly.
<lamont> and sparc did too
<NCommander> let me rephrase
<NCommander> PowerPC is the only port that seems to have managed to survive since Canonical stopped supporting it
<NCommander> Unless I'm mistaken
<NCommander> (which may be truth)
<NCommander> *ture
<NCommander> ^- jbailey and lamont 
<jbailey> lamont, True.
 * NCommander didn't mean to offend lamont or jbailey :-/
<jbailey> Hardly an office.
<jbailey> I'm a lazy hippy, and LaMont went back to Canonical.
<jbailey> offense, even.
<lamont> NCommander: -ports isn't exactly anything where one is allowed to be offended...
 * NCommander stares blankly at lamont
<NCommander> I suspect my caffeine levels are looking low
<lamont> heh.
<NCommander> Or the sounds from my SunFire is going into my head
<lamont> NCommander: it's more one of jbailey and I both have thick skins, and that sometimes shows in our conversation, even in this channel
<NCommander> lamont, ah
 * NCommander is trying to remember if I met you last UDS or last sprint
<lamont> last UDS I made it to was boston
<NCommander> ATM, I'm trying to find a CD for SPARC that is 1. bootable 2. installable
<NCommander> So far Dapper-Fiesty, and Hardy-Jaunty fail
<NCommander> I'm looking at downloading Warty ...
<NCommander> gutsy is a bust too
<lamont> heh.
<lamont> I bet hoary or breezy works
<lamont> pretty sure hoary or breezy was the first sparc release
<lamont> I'd have to go read the announcement again
<NCommander> Warty was
<NCommander> I got dapper netinstall to start
<NCommander> Looks like its semi-ok
<NCommander> Kinda weird
<NCommander> Dapper works
<NCommander> Then everything up to Jaunty is a complete and total bust
#ubuntu-ports 2009-04-22
<andrewks> is he now
<andrewks> jbailey: ping
<NCommander> andrewks, ping
<jbailey> Hey'all.
<jbailey> NCommander, andrewks is the one who's been cuddling my itanic for heat in the winter.
<jbailey> andrewks, NCommander is some guy who may or may not be a sociopath (he has a pathological interest in sparc and itanium) who wants to come over to your house.
<jbailey> Introductions made, time for day job. =)
<andrewks> morning
<NCommander> hey andrewks 
<NCommander> WTF
<NCommander> usplash just tried to load on the serial console O_O;
<NCommander> (on SPARC)
<NCommander> lamont, good news; both Xubuntu and Kubuntu are willing to carry news of the PowerPC ports of their favors since they're now available and being tested
#ubuntu-ports 2009-04-24
<NCommander> so the ports kernel FTBFSes on sparc
<NCommander> lovely
<jbailey> NCommander, Did you and Andrew ever sort out something for the Itanium?
<NCommander> jbailey: no. I haven't figured out how to bring the server into the United States
<NCommander> I got as far as determining I need a letter from his declaring its a gift, and the value of the server, then I have to pay duty on it
<jbailey> Hmm.
<jbailey> It came from the US to me.
<NCommander> jbailey: it is seemingly easier to bring it from US to Canada
<NCommander> But to bring it back I need to declare it
<jbailey> Meh.
<jbailey> I have lots of suggestions, not of which I'll make on a logged channel.
<jbailey> I'm reminded of a Savage Love column.
<jbailey> I'll paraphrase.
<jbailey> Exporting servers is hard.  You must be careful not to SMUGGLE IT ACROSS THE BORDER.  If you were to SMUGGLE IT ACROSS THE BORDER, then you could be liable for all sorts of things.  I would never advise you to SMUGGLE IT ACROSS THE BORDER, because I wouldn't want to encourage you to break US law.
<jbailey> But there's a message in there, somewhere.
 * NCommander got the message
<NCommander> but I don't want to go to jail ;.;
<NCommander> jbailey: what do you think the value of that server is?
<jbailey> lamont, Accounting question for you!
<jbailey> lamont, I have a capital asset that I want to dispose of.
<jbailey> lamont, It was originally valued at about $25k, I suspect.
<jbailey> lamont, Acquired by me in 2003.
<jbailey> lamont, As it's a computer, it has fully depreciated in Canada (max 3 years, 2 is more common, but it's a server)
<jbailey> lamont, However, I'm looking at selling the no-value asset to an American.
<jbailey> lamont, Any guesses as to whether I could do so for $1?
<lamont> fully depreciated says that it has zero value, and that you have deducted all of the cost of the asset as an expense.  therefore whatever money you may realize for disposing of your scrap would constitute income for you.
<lamont> the other check that the IRS would maybe look at is whether or not there was other value received in addition to the $1.
<lamont> and if you're selling it to a potential conflict-of-interest entity (like if I sold something the company that I own), would be a reasonability question:  if you were on either side of the transation, and someone you don't know/have a relationship with were on the other side of the table, would you still do the transaction.  evaluate from both sides
<lamont> having said all that, I am not a tax advisor nor an accountant.  you should consult same for an opinion. </disclaimer>
<NCommander> lamont: O_______o;
<NCommander> lamont: why do you know that?
 * NCommander is acquring the machine for personal usage
<lamont> NCommander: it is an area of great interest to me, not just because I hold significant membership interest in 3 LLCs and one C-corp
 * NCommander watches that fly right over his head and land somewhere in PA
<NCommander> jbailey: what was andrew's IRC handle?
 * NCommander is lost ...
#ubuntu-ports 2010-04-27
<TheMuso> c
<ryan_> imac g3 9.10 no sound
